# The Cruze is Like the Hammer Of THOR !



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The sword of Damocles.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Jedi's sabre


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Back on topic guys. This thread is now about a guy that turns green when he is angry.


----------



## cyclewild (Aug 14, 2013)

I thought it was about how it can shoot webs from its fog lights....?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

.............what's the question again????


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

"I am bound upon a wheel of fire"

King Lear - Act 4, Scene 7


----------



## anomalophobe (Sep 27, 2013)

I'd like to think it's like a MOAB myself . . .


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Honestly I believe mine is more like Tickle Me Elmo!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm really glad the Cruze Diesel has the power of Hulk. Pulled out of a bad intersection and had to put it to the floor cause a car popped up over the hill right behind me.  Needless to say I didn't have to worry about them for long. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

